# Buddy Heater issue



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Pilot lights. Let go and pilot goes out.

Veeeeerrry carefully switch from pilot to low and it usually fires up. A few seconds up to say 15 min later it shuts off like a switch.

The knob has been "stuck" where it wouldn't turn off and it wouldn't turn on.

Not sure if these issues are related or not...

Burns clean when it does. And after fidgeting with it for a while it usually stays running.

Any ideas before I consider a tear down? At first I was thinking thermocouple. Then I was thinking tip over switch. Maybe something rattled loose?

Obvious solution is a new heater. Depending on cost of fix that may be best.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Thermocuppler? Ive replaced a couple of them. Its a pain to take the thing apart...million screws.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Divers Down said:


> Thermocuppler? Ive replaced a couple of them. Its a pain to take the thing apart...million screws.


Could be? But is the TC active once the knob is turned past pilot?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Probably gonna have to check connections on tip switch and TC but what is throwing me off is the knob getting stuck.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Spiderwebs/dust in the pilot tube? Take an air hose & blast it in all the openings, sometimes works otherwise it’s a tear down


----------



## IWannaGoFast (Feb 9, 2008)

Clean pilot with High proof rubbing alcohol and q tip, stick it down the gas tube too. check your wires underneath. As JH stated, i have had a plugged tube before that would cause issues. $69.97 at Menards... best price ive found for an immediate replacement. Just picked up another new one last week...


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

John Hine said:


> Spiderwebs/dust in the pilot tube? Take an air hose & blast it in all the openings, sometimes works otherwise it’s a tear down


When it burns, it burns clean like new. Wouldn't hurt to clean again I suppose.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

sureshot006 said:


> When it burns, it burns clean like new. Wouldn't hurt to clean again I suppose.


I ve had em on occasion stick when moving between setting. Have no idea why but always ends up working so not worth my time to tear it apart. Make sure you hold that down a few extra seconds when lighting. Sometimes they just need to get that propane moving a little more.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

sparky18181 said:


> I ve had em on occasion stick when moving between setting. Have no idea why but always ends up working so not worth my time to tear it apart. Make sure you hold that down a few extra seconds when lighting. Sometimes they just need to get that propane moving a little more.


What troubles me is it might take 5 minutes of wiggling to get the knob to move. Sumtingwong.

When it was working well, pilot was good in about 10 seconds or less. When having problems I was holding it for a good minute. Seemed if I released the knob and turned to low at the same time (not fully releasing pilot while shifting over) it would run. That is, until it clicked off like a safety or other "interlock".

Maybe I created the knob issue trying to switch between pilot and burn, if thats even possible.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

sureshot006 said:


> What troubles me is it might take 5 minutes of wiggling to get the knob to move. Sumtingwong.
> 
> When it was working well, pilot was good in about 10 seconds or less. When having problems I was holding it for a good minute. Seemed if I released the knob and turned to low at the same time (not fully releasing pilot while shifting over) it would run. That is, until it clicked off like a safety or other "interlock".
> 
> Maybe I created the knob issue trying to switch between pilot and burn, if thats even possible.


Do you find that the knob problem occurs the first time you use it. Are you using a bulk tank or one pounders. Bulk tanks need a filter


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

sparky18181 said:


> Do you find that the knob problem occurs the first time you use it. Are you using a bulk tank or one pounders. Bulk tanks need a filter


It randomly happens. 1 pounders.

Its not plugged up as far as I can tell. It burns great when it does. Nice strong blue flame.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

sureshot006 said:


> It randomly happens. 1 pounders.
> 
> Its not plugged up as far as I can tell. It burns great when it does. Nice strong blue flame.


Ok. I was leaning towards water freezing in that knob but more unusual when using one pounders Shoot some wd40 on that knob. See if it frees it up some.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

sparky18181 said:


> Ok. I was leaning towards water freezing in that knob but more unusual when using one pounders Shoot some wd40 on that knob. See if it frees it up some.


Nope. I actually had the issue once inside the house. I let it dry out a few days to see if that was a problem. A little WD might not hurt either way.

It felt... like it was mechanically locked up. Maybe there is something loose. Its amazing they work for more than a single fishing trip the way they bang around traveling on ice.


----------



## FivesFull (Jan 29, 2017)

Sounds like what my heater was doing. I got one for free and was told it needed a thermalcupple. I took it apart and all I did was adjust the thermalcuple. There was two slots it could go in and I moved it up one so it was more in the pilot flame. That was a few years ago and heater has been working great since. Its a little finicky lighting and has to be slowly turned from pilot but always fires up. Always bring a lighter out with you. Even when they get really wet they will always light with a lighter


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Valve stem, O-ring... Something binds up


----------



## azelkhntr (Nov 18, 2019)

My big buddy did the same thing. I fashioned a beer can shield about 3/4 inch tall around the pilot flame. Never had a problem with it after that. The fan would blow it out or even walking by it would disturb the air and put it out. My case is cracking apart however.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sounds like I gotta take it apart. I'm guessing I may find a bolt or nut that has rattled loose from my brain and found its way into the heater.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

sureshot006 said:


> Pilot lights. Let go and pilot goes out.
> 
> Veeeeerrry carefully switch from pilot to low and it usually fires up. A few seconds up to say 15 min later it shuts off like a switch.
> 
> ...


Are you using one pounders or a hose on a tank ?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

johnIV said:


> Are you using one pounders or a hose on a tank ?


1 pounders.

It's certainly not a gas supply issue (except for whatever is causing it to trip off instantly.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Anybody know for sure if the thermocouple is still in play when on Low or High?


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

One good slam on the ice will fix your problem , that’s how I fixed mine . Good thing menards isn’t far .


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Going to leave it in the basement for a few more days to maybe dry out if there is moisture in something. Then I'm going to go back upstairs without urinating in the wash tub or sump lmao (from another thread)


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

I had the same issue in all honesty, that day I was lucky though and had my big buddy heater in the truck for back up . Only thing that pissed me off was the fact the fish were biting and I was fn with a heater as my brother in law was putting on a clinic. A few days inside took care of it and now it comes in after every trip .


----------



## bushman6ft6 (Feb 13, 2008)

From that pic. you will need a new TC. The part runs about 20-25 bucks. Because you cannot just buy the TC buy itself, it comes as a complete assy. with a new pilot. Better than spending 75 on a new one. Or you could take emery cloth and remove the build up on the TC and see if that works.


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

sparky18181 said:


> Do you find that the knob problem occurs the first time you use it. Are you using a bulk tank or one pounders. Bulk tanks need a filter


Not entirely true. If you use the proper hose, no filter is needed, right on the Buddy website and many videos and packaging of said goods. The cheaper mainstream hoses are made of lesser quality and under high pressure begin to break down and leach oils into the line which make it to the heater and clog it up. If you buy and use one of the better hoses they are constructed better and don't leach into the line. Talking with a propane guy it is also a "myth" that bulk propane is dirty which is what I've heard and he laughed at it. The hose I speak of runs about $30-35 for a 10-12' length. Been using one for years and never had issues but I researched it and made sure I knew the product # of the hose I was looking for and got that right from the Buddy website.


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> Yeah I've had the heater for about 8 years. This is first season it really gave me any trouble.


Mines about the same age and I had the first trouble with it last Friday. Luckily it turns out the heater is still good and it was an issue with one of the valves on my bulk tank I was running. The heater would only turn on pilot and burn a few seconds and shut off. It kept doing it and I tried disconnecting everything and when I unhooked the hose from the tank I noticed some gas purged at one point and the tank was well below half full. Luckily I had a couple extra 1lb tanks on me and was able to finish the day fishing but I switched to a different tank on Sunday and it was totally fine and ran perfectly. Not sure if there is anything I can do with the bulk tank. Maybe one of the valves was sticking or something by being froze after sitting in my truck since the last trip. I know they can act like a grill though and if you turn the gas on from the tank too fast it will trip the shut off and you have to turn it off, purge the line, and start over by turning the gas on slowly. I'm thinking that may have been the case with my bulk tank with the valve opening too fast no matter how slow I tried turning it on. Who knows. Good luck with it. I'm thinking I may just get another simply for backup when this one inevitably dies and I'd rather fish than mess with it.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Well...I am thinking with all this advice it might be the loose nut behind the handle ?

have you called Buddy Heater ??


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

on a call said:


> Well...I am thinking with all this advice it might be the loose nut behind the handle ?
> 
> have you called Buddy Heater ??


If they don't respond to an email in a reasonable time I will call them.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Problems? The guys on youtube have most problems figured out.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

ENCORE said:


> Problems? The guys on youtube have most problems figured out.


Most of the problems are dirty lines and the tip switch. Tip switch or thermocouple might be part of my problems but its intermittent and therefore not as easy.


----------



## #1wallygator (Jan 31, 2017)

sureshot006 said:


> Most of the problems are dirty lines and the tip switch. Tip switch or thermocouple might be part of my problems but its intermittent and therefore not as easy.


The pilot flame looks good, When the pilot is running,- blow it out- if the thermocouple and the valve is good it should take at least 10 seconds before you hear the safety snap off.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

#1wallygator said:


> The pilot flame looks good, When the pilot is running,- blow it out- if the thermocouple and the valve is good it should take at least 10 seconds before you hear the safety snap off.


Just from residual heat?

I'm thinking it is something inside the valve. The wire from TC/Ox sensor and tip switch go into the valve body. I haven't taken it apart but I have to assume there is a switch inside. Wondering if it is sticking.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Quick test it, unplug both the wires to the tip valve, short them or put a piece of copper wire from terminal to terminal, see if it works.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Cpt.Chaos said:


> Quick test it, unplug both the wires to the tip valve, short them or put a piece of copper wire from terminal to terminal, see if it works.


Problem is it works most times as is. Couldn't get it to fail last night except for messing with the knob.

I suppose though, if I left it bypassed and it failed, I would know there is a problem somewhere else.


----------



## #1wallygator (Jan 31, 2017)

You may be able to bypass the 02 and tip sensor but I dont know a way to bypass the tc


----------



## John the fisherman (Feb 28, 2019)

It sounds like a loose fitting inside where the tc connects ti the selector switch, had the same rhing happen to my father n laws heater!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

sureshot006 said:


> Problem is it works most times as is. Couldn't get it to fail last night except for messing with the knob.
> 
> I suppose though, if I left it bypassed and it failed, I would know there is a problem somewhere else.



So what's your time worth? (including the time spent on here with that fireball in the making) You're probably at 2 bucks an hour...LOL 

If it were about a 10K furnace ok, but you can buy one for 80 bucks.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shoeman said:


> So what's your time worth? (including the time spent on here with that fireball in the making) You're probably at 2 bucks an hour...LOL
> 
> If it were about a 10K furnace ok, but you can buy one for 80 bucks.


I like tinkering with stuff. And unless I'm actually going out and shoveling snow or whatever, I ain't making any more money.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

#1wallygator said:


> You may be able to bypass the 02 and tip sensor but I dont know a way to bypass the tc


Looks like they are all in series.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Shoeman said:


> So what's your time worth? (including the time spent on here with that fireball in the making) You're probably at 2 bucks an hour...LOL
> 
> If it were about a 10K furnace ok, but you can buy one for 80 bucks.


LOL, thought of the same thing earlier. If my Big Buddy died today I'd smile and remember the good times...it's old!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

6Speed said:


> Let me know if you need a discount...


She only has 105k. Maybe next year!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shoeman said:


> 4 pages minimum! j/k
> 
> Good Luck!


All about them clicks!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

sureshot006 said:


> All about them clicks!



I want in on that profit sharing! 👀


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shoeman said:


> I want in on that profit sharing! 👀


I'd be filthy rich, heating my house with buddy heaters!


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

sureshot006 said:


> Woke up to a bad brake switch on the F150. Should probably run down and buy a new truck


You should've just had insurance total it when you had your window control module go bad...


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Radar420 said:


> You should've just had insurance total it when you had your window control module go bad...


I bought the part and found a broken wire where it gets creased in the door!


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

sureshot006 said:


> I bought the part and found a broken wire where it gets creased in the door!


I know - I replied to that thread because I had a similar issue 🤣


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Radar420 said:


> I know - I replied to that thread because I had a similar issue 🤣


The design blows!!! They put a stiff piece of plastic in there to keep the wire straight apparently, but the stupid thing creates an edge to bend the wires over!


----------



## roosterg5 (Feb 14, 2011)

sureshot006 said:


> What troubles me is it might take 5 minutes of wiggling to get the knob to move. Sumtingwong.
> 
> When it was working well, pilot was good in about 10 seconds or less. When having problems I was holding it for a good minute. Seemed if I released the knob and turned to low at the same time (not fully releasing pilot while shifting over) it would run. That is, until it clicked off like a safety or other "interlock".
> 
> Maybe I created the knob issue trying to switch between pilot and burn, if thats even possible.


The plastic knob is probably cracked or stripped. It's a 3 dollar part with $5 shipping but fixed mine good as new! I put some Saran wrap over the lever and epoxy in the knob and it work for a while!
Don't think that's the pilot issue though. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

roosterg5 said:


> The plastic knob is probably cracked or stripped. It's a 3 dollar part with $5 shipping but fixed mine good as new! I put some Saran wrap over the lever and epoxy in the knob and it work for a while!
> Don't think that's the pilot issue though.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Maybe... It was more locked up than loose and spinning. Leads me to believe the whole problem is inside the valve assembly and not the safety switches.

The good thing is, it fails closed instead of leaking.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Man I'm beat. That brake switch really kicked my arse. I turned it clockwise 1/4 turn and it popped out. I pulled the plug and put it in the new one. Then I had to push the switch back in the hole and turn counterclockwise 1/4 turn.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

sureshot006 said:


> Man I'm beat. That brake switch really kicked my arse. I turned it clockwise 1/4 turn and it popped out. I pulled the plug and put it in the new one. Then I had to push the switch back in the hole and turn counterclockwise 1/4 turn.


Focus Daniel-san....we are trying to fix your heater here, not your truck. Truck no stop, no drive truck. Heater no heat, no go fishing. No go fishing, no be happy. Fix heater. Catch fish. Be happy. Fix truck. Go work. Wish you were fishing. No happy.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

BFG said:


> Focus Daniel-san....we are trying to fix your heater here, not your truck. Truck no stop, no drive truck. Heater no heat, no go fishing. No go fishing, no be happy. Fix heater. Catch fish. Be happy. Fix truck. Go work. Wish you were fishing. No happy.


Its just a supporting argument that not every problem needs a shop or whole new rig.

I can't fix my heater now because its working fine lol. Go figure.

I start threads like this because some day, maybe, someone else will find it and they may get enough info to fix whatever issue they have.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

sureshot006 said:


> Man I'm beat. That brake switch really kicked my arse. I turned it clockwise 1/4 turn and it popped out. I pulled the plug and put it in the new one. Then I had to push the switch back in the hole and turn counterclockwise 1/4 turn.



I had one go bad on an old Town Car decades ago. Come to find out it also releases the cruise control 👽 Here I am on the E-way and traffic comes to a stop and the motor wants to keep going.....


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shoeman said:


> I had one go bad on an old Town Car decades ago. Come to find out it also releases the cruise control 👽 Here I am on the E-way and traffic comes to a stop and the motor wants to keep going.....


Yikes!!! Luckily you can turn it off with buttons but yeah that would be a wth moment.


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

BFG said:


> Focus Daniel-san....we are trying to fix your heater here, not your truck. Truck no stop, no drive truck. Heater no heat, no go fishing. No go fishing, no be happy. Fix heater. Catch fish. Be happy. Fix truck. Go work. Wish you were fishing. No happy.


Made me laugh!!

Wax (worm) on, wax (worm) off... LMAO!!

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

sureshot006 said:


> Woke up to a bad brake switch on the F150. Should probably run down and buy a new truck


----------

